# Would you bother with pre-soaking panels in this case?



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been using ONR washing as my standard weekly wash routine lately. However, I like to do a simple hose rinse before I start washing with ONR. I am however starting to feel that pre-soaking with ONR solution after having pre-rinsed is a bit pointless. I'd love to hear people's thoughts.

Pre-soak or not (after having rinsed)?


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes still pre soak. By pre soaking you are allowing time for ONR to do it stuff and start working on the dirt. Just my opinion.


----------



## omegaelite32 (Sep 11, 2014)

If I had access to a hose, I would also.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

If I had access to a hose I wouldn't be using ONR.

However I would still pre-soak the panels as I find it really helps lift the dirt.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Any more ideas on this one? ,

_In our new home we have access to hose but we are not permitted to run soapy water all over the road. I can only hose with plain water or use ONR. No pressure washer. _

_Reviving an old thread, please excuse me._

Edit: I just found the very informative post of Lowiepete saying, "No, you shouldn't"


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

The OP question is a bit ambiguous. How can you pre-soak _after_ a hose
down? It's the hosing down that becomes the pre-soak...

Let me explain why the ONR should only go directly on to a dry panel. Part of 
the benefit of using ONR is in its surfactants. These are magic chemical 
critters that make water "wetter". In other words, they work by the dirt 
absorbing whatever liquid hits the paint first. If the surface has already been 
wetted by hosing, then the initial absorbtion has already occurred, though 
not as effectively as with the ONR dilution.

One thing that ONR cannot do is displace the liquid already absorbed by the
surface. What that also means is that its polymers, the lubricating and 
protecting critters in the potion, are also impeded from doing their work!

There is one over-riding factor with ONR. If you use it as already tested and
tested and tested, and described in meticulous detail, why on earth does 
anyone feel the need to re-invent wheels? If you use the product to the best
advantage, why is a hose even necessary? It's a simple process, why not
just enjoy that...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

I always apply ONR first thing on dry car and allow to soak for about 5 min and then rinse. Wet panels will only serve to dilute the solution and effectiveness IMO.

Brian


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> The OP question is a bit ambiguous. How can you pre-soak _after_ a hose
> down? It's the hosing down that becomes the pre-soak...
> 
> Let me explain why the ONR should only go directly on to a dry panel. Part of
> ...


I dont get why people still hose down a car before starting. using a pre soak is just what it says, and the point of one is to break down the dirt and using the lubricants to help move such dirt safer, cutting down on the possibility of marring probably by about 70%if not more.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

If your pre soak solution is at Qd dilution, I don't think you go far beyond the wash rate even if it is diluted. Wouldn't removing loose debris pay more?


----------



## Stefan... (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes always pre soak


----------

